# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  "judgment call" / critical thinking test

## gRomoZeka

I'm taking a critical thinking test (it's fun, btw  :: ), and there's a question: 
11. What should you NOT rely on when making a judgment call?
a. intuition
b. common sense
c. gossip
d. past experience 
But what's a "*judgment call*"? It seems I can't grasp the stylistic nuance of this word combination.
I guess it's the same as "judgment", but in Russian we have different words for it. Does it mean it's my private opinion OR that this decision has some influence on the others? Does it imply that I'm judgemental (i.e. I'm going to criticize someone)?  
PS. And what would you answer? Just curious.  ::

----------


## Lampada

Ответ:  gossip

----------


## xRoosterx

"Judgement call" is a very strange way of saying it and it almost sounds like something a non-native speaker would say. I suppose a better way of saying that would be simply a 'judgement', or even better, a 'decision'.) 
The answer any intelligent thinking being would choose is obviously C.   ::

----------


## Ken Watts

It's a phrase used when it's a close decision you have to make, and yes it can affect others:  

> *judgment call* . . . *decision based on judgment:* a decision that must be made on the basis of personal judgment, as neither alternative is clearly right or wrong

 Encarta(R) World English Dictionary [North American Edition] (2007) http://encarta.msn.com/dictionary_/judg ... 0call.html 
So gossip is out because that is not based on something personal to you.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> "Judgement call" is a very strange way of saying it and it almost sounds like something a non-native speaker would say. I suppose a better way of saying that would be simply a 'judgement', or even better, a 'decision'.)

 The book is written and edited by native English speakers.  ::  But I feel better after your words. Now I can console myself that it's them who can't speak coherent English, not me, who can't understand it. ))))   

> The answer any intelligent thinking being would choose is obviously C.

 Uh oh.   ::   ::  I chose another one. 
Actually I can't choose among *b,c* and *d*.  ::  If I have to voice an opinion if Mary sleeps with her boss, *c* is ok. But what if I'm asked about air pollution aftereffects or if Jone can jump up higher than 3 feet?   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Thanks, *Ken Watts*! So it's more like moral judgement...

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Thanks, *Ken Watts*! So it's more like moral judgement...

 Not necessarily. It's actually a decision you make based on weak evidence, but it could be about anything. 
Edit: I think the answer is 'C', too.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Not necessarily. It's actually a decision you make based on weak evidence, but it could be about anything.

 Aha... I see.  

> Edit: I think the answer is 'C', too.

 Gossip wasn't MY primary option, but it seems that everybody else chose it. Am I stupid or what?   ::  
I'll tell you the (most) correct answer, guys, when I'll finish the test.  ::

----------


## Lampada

Я это выражение слышала много раз.  Сделать выводы, принять решение только на основе своего опыта, своей интуиции и здравого смысла, не имея при этом вещественных доказательств, свидетелей, конкретных, действительных примеров.  Не имеет никакого отношения к judgmental - предвзятый, несправедливый.  
Часто судье приходится прибегать к judgment call, выбирая, кто перед ним врёт больше другого.
(К сплетням не нужно прислушиваться, им нельзя верить).

----------


## Lampada

> Gossip wasn't MY primary option, but it seems that everybody else chose it. Am I stupid or what?   ...

 Зекочка, ты не стюпид, просто ты не смотришь "Judge Judy" .   ::   http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZJDK6ctRjqw

----------


## gRomoZeka

Спасибо за пояснение, *Лампада*. И правильный ответ действительно был *С*.  ::

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Gossip wasn't MY primary option, but it seems that everybody else chose it. Am I stupid or what?   ...   Зекочка, ты не стюпид, просто ты не смотришь "Judge Judy" .    http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZJDK6ctRjqw

 Нуууууууу, Лучше всего не смотреть.   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Gossip wasn't MY primary option, but it seems that everybody else chose it. Am I stupid or what?   ...   Зекочка, ты не стюпид, просто ты не смотришь "Judge Judy" .    http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZJDK6ctRjqw   Нуууууууу, Лучше всего не смотреть.

 Думаешь, она не ст*о*ит 25 лимонов в год?

----------


## xRoosterx

Намного более: 10 Апельсины!

----------


## Scrabus

> Намного больше - 10 Апельсинов!

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by xRoosterx  Намного больше - 10 Апельсинов!

 Еще раз я тебя благодарю.  ::

----------


## Scrabus

> В очередной раз я тебя благодарю.

 Np m8 i'm always glad to help you.   ::

----------


## Zaya

> В очередной раз я тебя благодарю.

 А что не так с "ещё раз"? Если же не нравится возвышенный слог, то можно поменять порядок слов и заменить "благодарю" на обычное "спасибо". Но я бы не стала.

----------


## Scrabus

> Если же не нравится возвышенный слог, то можно поменять порядок слов и заменить "благодарю" на обычное "спасибо". Но я бы не стала.

 Ну, во-первых, ещё раз можно сказать если это второй раз. В противном случае лучше говорить "в очередной раз". Это вопрос стиля. У xRoosterx в большинстве своём всё в порядке с грамматикой, но вот лично мне его предложения очень сложно читать, потому что со стилем пока "не очень" если брать в сравнение Yazeed-а или Догбоя(да не обидится на меня  xRoosterx  ::  ). Предложения выглядят натянуто. Поэтому я наиболее "острые углы" стараюсь править так, чтобы они звучали наиболее естественно. Хотя если говорить на чистоту, я бы поменял гораздо больше в его предложениях, ибо их частенько "без 100 грамм не разберёшь"  ::  .
To xRoosterx: Roost, если хочешь, я будут править больше в твоих предложениях для вырабатывания стиля, ибо грамматика у тебя и так нормальная, а вот к стилю построения предложения у меня лично пока есть претензии, да и у других носителей тоже думаю, если душой кривить не будут. Только дай знать, если тебе это действительно нужно.

----------


## Lampada

> ... У xRoosterx в большинстве своём всё в порядке с грамматикой, но вот лично мне его предложения очень сложно читать, потому что со стилем пока "не очень" ...

 +1  
Рустер, ты бы мог добавлять английский вариант твоих постов? (Давно хотела попросить.)

----------


## Zaya

> начистоту

 Категоричеси не согласна с тем, что "ещё раз" -- это скорее "во второй раз". Раз может быть и третьим, и четвёртым. И словари со мной согласны.   

> еще раз _качественно-обстоятельственное наречие_
> Вновь, снова, опять.

  

> сн*о*ва 
> СН’ОВА, _нареч._
> Ещё раз, опять.

 Вторая цитата -- из Ожегова.   

> Это вопрос стиля.

 Это не вопрос стиля, это вопрос значения слова.  Моё личное мнение: "в очередной раз" часто имеет негативный оттенок.   

> Originally Posted by Scrabus  ... У xRoosterx в большинстве своём всё в порядке с грамматикой, но вот лично мне его предложения очень сложно читать, потому что со стилем пока "не очень" ...   +1  
> Рустер, ты бы мог добавлять английский вариант твоих постов? (Давно хотела попросить.)

 Я когда-то просила. Слёзно. Но тогда вообще ничего понять нельзя было, сейчас намного лучше. Признавайся, *xRoosterx*, в чём секрет такого прогресса?   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Scrabus  ... У xRoosterx в большинстве своём всё в порядке с грамматикой, но вот лично мне его предложения очень сложно читать, потому что со стилем пока "не очень" ...   +1  
> Рустер, ты бы мог добавлять английский вариант твоих постов? (Давно хотела попросить.)   Я когда-то просила. Слёзно. Но тогда вообще ничего понять нельзя было, сейчас намного лучше. Признавайся, *xRoosterx*, в чём секрет такого прогресса?

 Может быть, он не заметил твою просьбу? Не думаю, что это было бы ему трудно.

----------


## Scrabus

> начистоту
> 			
> 		  Категоричеси не согласна с тем, что "ещё раз" -- это скорее "во второй раз". Раз может быть и третьим, и четвёртым. И словари со мной согласны. 
> [quote:12vtlhw7]еще раз _качественно-обстоятельственное наречие_
> Вновь, снова, опять.

  

> сн*о*ва 
> СН’ОВА, _нареч._
> Ещё раз, опять.

 Вторая цитата -- из Ожегова.   

> Это вопрос стиля.

 Это не вопрос стиля, это вопрос значения слова.
[/quote:12vtlhw7]
Мне абсолютно по одному месту значение словаря, чес слово-). Я никогда не учил слова по ним(словарям) и вообще пользуюсь ими очень редко yep-). Я и без словаря знаю, что значит слово, как не странно). Только "ещё раз", используемое многократно не звучит во всех случаях, чтобы там не говорил словарь, ога? Кто-то тут особенно любил говорить про контекст, так вот, он тут не подходит для использования этого "ещё раз-а". В "очередной раз" или "в который раз" абсолютно спокойно можно использовать неограниченное число раз. И с чего это оно несёт отрицательный оттенок, опять в словаре написано?   ::  
P.S. Отвыкайте от частого использования словарей, иначе вас мозг может повредиться от такого интенсивного воздействия  :P

----------


## Lampada

_По барабану_, но _до одного места_, нет?   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> _По барабану_, но _до одного места_, нет?

 Хватит поправлять Scrabusa, а то у него мозг, не дай бог, повредится.  ::

----------


## Scrabus

> _По барабану_, но _до одного места_, нет?

 "По одному месту" ничем не хуже   ::

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by Lampada  _По барабану_, но _до одного места_, нет?     Хватит поправлять Scrabusa, а то у него мозг, не дай бог, повредится.

 Ой-ой-ой какие мы умные).
P.S. Думаешь остроумно? -). А вот нефига  :P

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  _По барабану_, но _до одного места_, нет?     Хватит поправлять Scrabusa, а то у него мозг, не дай бог, повредится.

 Опять я буду во всём виновата.    ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Ой-ой-ой какие мы умные).
> P.S. Думаешь остроумно? -). А вот нефига  :P

 А это смотря сколько пива выпить. Мой приятель вот рядом сидит и смеется.  ::

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka        Originally Posted by Lampada  _По барабану_, но _до одного места_, нет?     Хватит поправлять Scrabusa, а то у него мозг, не дай бог, повредится.    Опять я буду во всём виновата.

 Лампада, не расстраивайся, ты не виновата.  ::   Просто они считают себя самыми умными и остроумными, но они жестоко заблуждаются). И провокации у них простецкие, фи.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Scrabus  Ой-ой-ой какие мы умные).
> P.S. Думаешь остроумно? -). А вот нефига  :P   А это смотря сколько пива выпить. Мой приятель вот рядом сидит и смеется.

 Вчера купила сыну футболку с надписью по-русски:  "Пива много не бывает".

----------


## Scrabus

Действительно, предлагаю перевести тему ф пазитиффф   :: 
P.S. И попросите Рустера сюда заглянуть, anyone?

----------


## Lampada

> Действительно, предлагаю перевести тему ф пазитиффф  
> P.S. И попросите Рустера сюда заглянуть, anyone?

 +1
Мы ВСЕ здесь самые умные, остроумные, пушистые, хорошие и хотим, как лучше.    ::  
Рустер, иди сюда!

----------


## xRoosterx

Ну-ну, я хочу извиняться вежливо и я не пожелал создать беспорядок. Впредь я добавлю по-английский вариант моих постов, кроме когда я уверяю есть ошибки нет. Здесь также не добавлю.) Пока все.  ::

----------


## paulb

One common context for judgment call is sports. Sports announcers in the US love this term. If an umpire/referee needs to decide something (is there a penalty? did the player score a goal or not?) then they say he's making a judgment call. 
Just think of it as an idiom for "quick decision" and you'll be fine.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Мы ВСЕ здесь самые умные, остроумные, *пушистые*, хорошие и хотим, как лучше.

 Это точно! А я на днях линять начал...   ::    ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> One common context for judgment call is sports. [...]
> Just think of it as an idiom for "quick decision" and you'll be fine.

 Thanks!

----------


## Zaya

> Я никогда не учил слова по ним (словарям)

 Будто я учила.  

> Я и без словаря знаю, что значит слово, как ни странно).

 Не только ты, как ни странно.  

> Только "ещё раз", используемое многократно не звучит во всех случаях, чтобы там ни говорил словарь, ога?

 Квоту установи. Не больше одного "ещёраза" в неделю, например.  

> Кто-то тут особенно любил говорить про контекст, так вот, он тут не подходит для использования этого "ещё раз-а".

 ИЁХО.  

> опять в словаре написано?

 См. выше.  

> Отвыкайте от частого использования словарей, иначе вас мозг может повредиться от такого интенсивного воздействия

 См. ниже.  

> Просто я считаю себя самым умным и остроумным, но я жестоко заблуждаюсь). И провокации у меня простецкие, фи.

----------


## Оля

> Ну, во-первых, ещё раз можно сказать если это второй раз. В противном случае лучше говорить "в очередной раз".

 Я тоже не согласна. Еще раз - это просто "_еще один_" раз. А не "второй".

----------


## Scrabus

Поехали по новой  ::   ::   ::   ::  . Я уж думал всё закончилось, все разошлись по углам, так нет, нужно обязательно влезть и оставить последнее слово=).
Мне это спор абсолютно не нужен, ибо он донельзя глупый. И тем более мне не нужны провокации, я просто хочу помочь изучающим язык этот самый язык изучить. А вот кому-то явно хочется подогревать страсти...   ::  
По большинству пунктов тут сказать в принципе нечего, единственное что:  

> Квоту установи. Не больше одного "ещёраза" в неделю, например.

 Очередная "гениальная" попытка состроумничать. Ну ладно, сделаю вид что "оценил".  

> Просто я считаю себя самым умным и остроумным, но я жестоко заблуждаюсь). И провокации у меня простецкие, фи.

 А данный приём вообще низкий, переделывать чью-то цитату. И данный человек говорит мне что-то о провокациях... Мда, соб-но. Незач0т. 
P.S. Собственно, думайте как хотите, мне-то что. Лично меня при использовании фразы "ещё раз" может и не 2-х, а большего количества раз, последующее использование этой фразы будет несколько "напрягать". Фраза "в очередной раз" подобной проблемы не вызывает. 
Я для себя эту тему закрыл, дальше можете обсуждать без меня всё что хотите). Комментировать я буду только посты изучающих язык, если у них будут какие-то вопросы по ходу данной беседы. Моё предложение Рустер-у в силе).

----------


## Оля

> Поехали по новой     . Я уж думал всё закончилось, все разошлись по углам, так нет, нужно обязательно влезть и оставить последнее слово=).
> Мне это спор абсолютно не нужен, ибо он донельзя глупый. И тем более мне не нужны провокации, я просто хочу помочь изучающим язык этот самый язык изучить. А вот кому-то явно хочется подогревать страсти...

 Как-то странно реагируешь. Я просто эту тему открыла только сегодня, так что это было моё "первое слово". Высказать свое мнение - значит "подогревать страсти"? Если хочешь видеть в моем посте какую-то "провокацию", то конечно, пожалуйста...   ::

----------


## Scrabus

Оль, к тебе это точно не относится, всё нормально   ::  . Это был ответ на пост Заи   ::  . Сама же знаешь, что ничего подобного не писала.

----------


## Zaya

> P.S. Отвыкайте от частого использования словарей, иначе вас мозг может повредиться от такого интенсивного воздействия.

 Я к тебе хорошо отношусь. Но перестань, пожалуйста, пытаться дать оценку собеседникам и давать советы такого рода. Уже третий раз на моей памяти. 
Надеюсь, тема провокаций, низких приёмов и перехода на личности закрыта.
Всего хорошего.
З.Ы. После P.S. лично твоя позиция по теме ясна, спасибо.
З.Ы.Ы. Копирую это сообщение в ЛС.

----------

